# Student visa subclass 500



## Krish99 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello guys,
I have applied for the student visa (subclass 500) about 2 months ago and still haven't received any response. My university (Monash) has already begun orientation class. I was under 18 at the time of lodging the application and therefore have sent them the required guardianship and parent consent forms as requested but haven't received any response from them. So we tried to contact them through email though our consultancy more than once but they never replied to our email. We even contacted the university representative to follow up with the immigration office but no luck whatsoever. I have just crossed 18 yesterday and am hoping to get my visa this week atleast because the university gave me an extension letter for a week. Any one experienced regarding such issues about visa delays? Please reply I am very anxious.
Thank you.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Student visa applications from India can take up to 6 months. Just by patient.


----------



## Krish99 (Oct 9, 2017)

thank you fr the reply sir.
but my uni starts in less than 10 days, dosent the immigration take that into consideration?
We even got the university trying to contact the office regarding the status .


----------



## Krish99 (Oct 9, 2017)

well ty for the answers on this post and the others.
i finally received my visa today under higher education sector, a bit more than 2 months of processing time .
one suggestion to anyone applying from india is - apply your visa with all the necessary documents while lodging the application, if the office sends u request for further documents u should expect delays in the standard processing times.
good luck u guys. :')


----------



## Jotbajwa (Oct 13, 2017)

Have you received any call from Australia high commission. Did they ask you for further documents?


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Krish99 said:


> well ty for the answers on this post and the others.
> i finally received my visa today under higher education sector, a bit more than 2 months of processing time .
> one suggestion to anyone applying from india is - apply your visa with all the necessary documents while lodging the application, if the office sends u request for further documents u should expect delays in the standard processing times.
> good luck u guys. :')


Hi krish on which day had you applied for student subsequent entarant visa?


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Jotbajwa said:


> Have you received any call from Australia high commission. Did they ask you for further documents?


Hi jotbajwa

On which date you lodge a file?


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi i am student in Australia and i had lodge my wife?s dependent file on 11/07/2017 but still not get any response so anyone tell me that time duration for student subsequent visa file.


----------



## Jotbajwa (Oct 13, 2017)

tapan1130;1701298
Hi jotbajwa
On which date you lodge a file?[/QUOTE said:


> I have lodged my file on 21 sep and i have applied for diploma of business leading to bachelor of business


----------



## Krish99 (Oct 9, 2017)

no interview call


----------



## Krish99 (Oct 9, 2017)

tapan1130 said:


> Hi krish on which day had you applied for student subsequent entarant visa?


i applied as a single entrant not subsequent


----------



## Krishna Karthik (Oct 2, 2017)

tapan1130 said:


> Hi i am student in Australia and i had lodge my wife?s dependent file on 11/07/2017 but still not get any response so anyone tell me that time duration for student subsequent visa file.


Hi Tapan,
I have few questions to ask as my application was lodged two days after yours, please let me know.
- From where did you apply
- Was medical done, if so when was the HAP Id given and was the case officer assigned.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Krishna Karthik said:


> tapan1130 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i am student in Australia and i had lodge my wife?s dependent file on 11/07/2017 but still not get any response so anyone tell me that time duration for student subsequent visa file.
> ...


Hi 
I had lodge a file from Australia and i had done a pre medical before lodging a file and case officer is not assigned yet.


----------



## Krishna Karthik (Oct 2, 2017)

tapan1130 said:


> Hi
> I had lodge a file from Australia and i had done a pre medical before lodging a file and case officer is not assigned yet.


Thanks for the reply.
So whats ur best guess, how long would it be.


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

tapan1130 said:


> Hi i am student in Australia and i had lodge my wife?s dependent file on 11/07/2017 but still not get any response so anyone tell me that time duration for student subsequent visa file.


I applied on 10/07/2017


----------



## Patelnenesh (Jul 24, 2017)

Krishna Karthik said:


> tapan1130 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi i am student in Australia and i had lodge my wife?s dependent file on 11/07/2017 but still not get any response so anyone tell me that time duration for student subsequent visa file.
> ...


I applied on 10/07/2017


----------



## Jashbd (Sep 25, 2017)

tapan1130 said:


> Krishna Karthik said:
> 
> 
> > tapan1130 said:
> ...


Hi tapan, have you received ur visa yet? Kindly inform


----------



## Kolawole (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi, do anyone knows the maximum processing time for student visa as regard to those from nigeria?


----------



## tapan1130 (Oct 10, 2017)

Jashbd said:


> tapan1130 said:
> 
> 
> > Krishna Karthik said:
> ...


Hi all 
I have not received my wife's visa. Is any one received whose lodge file in june & July please update us.


----------



## chynaparks (Jan 4, 2018)

*Student Visa 500 lodged 19th December*

Hey, i lodged my visa 19th December 2017. I've done my biometrics, soon to do my health assessment. I still have a few documents to submit to the department.

How long do you think it will take to process my visa?
My school starts in the first week of February!!!


----------



## chynaparks (Jan 4, 2018)

Kolawole said:


> Hi, do anyone knows the maximum processing time for student visa as regard to those from nigeria?


Which student visa did you apply for?


----------



## Vm4600 (May 30, 2018)

I applied for diploma and advance diploma of accounting in a private institute of Sydney and i got 67% in +2 class(2017) with 53 scores in pte, I lodged my application on 19th April(2018) and it has been 40 days my visa is still pending, is there any chance to getting my visa. Plz help me


----------

